# How to keep a Maltese White?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering how exactly do you keep a maltese white? I bought the angel eyes stuff you give them to get rid of the tear staining. But what about the rest of them? I read somewhere on here about a special shampoo can you get it at the pet store? Oh and I have never actually blow dried a dog do maltese need to be blow dried? My dog that I offically be getting thursday evening will almost always be kept in a short cut (it is just easier for me to manage, I almost always kept my poodles hair short before she died).

Oh and what kind of shampoo would be good for just general bathing (would a tear free baby shampoo work?). Can you give them a bath once a week because I am actually allerigic if animals do not get baths regular (this may sound weird but I am allergic to dirty animals)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes you should blow dry them and there are several very good shampoos - Bless the beast, Cowboy Magic, Coat Handler, Spa Lavish, CC Products, Pantene (for humans) Fructis (for humans), Loreal Vive (for humans) I would stick with a tearless shampoo for the face and head. I bathe mine once a week. Congrats on your up coming new addition.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

To answer most of your questions with one answer would be great, huh?  Well, honestly I do keep Midis very white and his hair is in good condition using Tearless Bio-Groom Super White Coat Brightener. I dilute it a LOT! Like about 4 to 1. The conditioner I use is a people conditioner made by Garnier Fructus called Sleek & Shine. (Midis and I both use that. ) I don't use a facial cleaner, but should probably. Midis doesn't have bad staining, but of course has the eye "goop" which (if not washed off daily) will eventually lead to some minor stains on the face. I try to just wash his snout/face every few days to clean this up, but you will undoubtedly see some photos of him where I have slacked off on this during my busy times at work. 

If you think your pup has some serious eye staining/draining issues (after he's finished teething) others here can direct you to the various options of eliminating or cleaning the stains.

Hope this helps! 

Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the Bio-groom Super White, too, but I've always heard that a whitening shampoo is very drying, and should only be used once a month. I always blow dry Bonnie.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure if you know this or not, but you should hold off on the Angels Eyes until your pup is finished with teething because it can stain the teeth...


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

How long should I wait on the angel eyes? Where do you get the whiteing shampoo?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bell @ Jul 2 2008, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599647


> How long should I wait on the angel eyes? Where do you get the whiteing shampoo?[/B]


My vet suggested around a year, but wait at least until after teething. You can just google the type of shampoo you're looking for, as they are sold in various places. 
Here is a link for the Bio Groom:
http://www.petmountain.com/product/shampoo...te-shampoo.html


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (bell @ Jul 2 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599647


> How long should I wait on the angel eyes? Where do you get the whiteing shampoo?[/B]


Angel Eyes can be used according to the directions on the bottle. That is what I used for Clifford. It doesn't stain the teeth, its Tetracycline that does. I use Chris Christenson products, and a must have is Ice on Ice leave in daily spray. Never brush your maltese's coat dry, always use a leave in conditioning spray. Pantene, Garnier conditioners are great on their coats to get a shine, and straight. Congrats on your baby, and enjoy...............


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Both the vet I use and the surgeon Ava had at The University of Pennsylvania are totally opposed to Angel Eyes. Yes, it does work but that is because of the drugs in it. They do not know the long term effects of that product on animals yet. I keep Ava's face clean with a little tearless shampoo and I wash it every few days.


----------



## Hound (Jul 5, 2008)

Check your food. Beet pulp in the food will intensify the staining from tears. Some zoo's use it to help dye their flamingo.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Jul 4 2008, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600571


> Both the vet I use and the surgeon Ava had at The University of Pennsylvania are totally opposed to Angel Eyes. Yes, it does work but that is because of the drugs in it. They do not know the long term effects of that product on animals yet. I keep Ava's face clean with a little tearless shampoo and I wash it every few days.[/B]


My vet was the one who reccommended Angel Eyes, and many others. It is a weaker formula of Tylan is all. Some are opposed to using it, and that is fine. I perfer to go this route then shampooing the eyes. Eventually they fade after teething anyways.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Be very careful with the whitening shampoos...............they can be very drying to the coat. I would not use a whitening shampoo more than once a month. Be sure to use a great conditioner afterwards.


----------

